# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Noble Habana Cigar Review - Not Only Noble but Delicious



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I wasn't expecting this guy, I wasn't epecting a cigar with a taste profile right up my alley. Nothing flashy just a solid and very flavorful cigar...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Noble Habana Cigar Review - Not Only Noble but Delicious


----------

